# J.B.R.L. Onroad Round #1 @ So Cal This Sunday!



## Jimmy Babcock (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats right.........round #1 of the J.B.R.L. (Jimmy Babcock R/C Racing League) kicks off this weekend April 23rd at So Cal R/C Raceway in Huntington Beach, CA. For more info post here or check out www.jimmybabcock.com or e-mail [email protected]. Hope to see you all there!


----------

